# Any Experience With the new SM-BTR2 Di2 Battery?



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone installed this yet? Shimano SM-BTR2 Di2 Battery | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. Multiple times.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep, works like a champ, and charges a bit more simply than external battery. The only issue I had was machining a mounting system for a Thomson masterpiece, but that's why it's good to have mechanical engineers as friends.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Ritchey makes a cool rubber insert that holds it in the seatpost.


----------

